

Ask HN: Did my post get penalized? - ferrofluid

My weekend project, jobpoacher, got a lot of upvotes, which was awesome, but it seems to have just dropped 20 spots in the rankings.<p>Was I penalized for some reason?
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3557805
======
ferrofluid
It has a lot more upvotes than other posts above it, per hour, and it dropped
something like 15 spots instantly.

~~~
bluemoon
Yeah it has 127 karma and it was just on the front page, I don't think
flagging has that much weight

~~~
mrsebastian
Depends on who does the flagging, I think. Some flags are, like, an instant
10-spot demote. Some kick it from the 'news' section of the site completely
(but still visible in 'newest').

I suspect there's a 'small flag', too, that doesn't drop the post's ranking
unless enough small flags are accumulated.

It's all a bit blackboxy :)

------
polyfractal
Maybe someone flagged it, but probably not. Mondays are just highly-active
times - posts rise and fall quickly.

------
heyrhett
Crazy, I don't even see this post in the ask section anymore.

